# Best Costume Ever? ;)



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I found this floating out in the ether. Made me laugh.


"I grew up in a college town, and one Halloween our doorbell rang and we opened the door expecting to see trickortreater—but what was in front of our open door—was another door! Like, a full-on wooden door, that had a sign that said “Please knock.” So we did, and the door swung open to reveal a bunch of college dudes dressed as really old grandmothers, curlers in their hair, etc, who proceeded to coo over our “costumes” and tell us we were “such cute trick or treaters!” One even pinched my cheek. Then THEY gave US candy, closed their door, picked it up and walked to the next house."

— np312 on MetaFilter


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Made me laugh too - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That would be a riot.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotta love those college dudes


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that is some serious imagination, and creativity. Not to mention they are really into it, since they gave you candy.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

HAHAHAA....that's funny. Might have to do that one day.....

Hmmmm, an after halloween prank....lol.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

That is hilarious and the best costume ever.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is flipping brilliant!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I wish I could have seen it. I bet those guys had a blast.


----------

